# oscar not eating



## big fish (Feb 11, 2005)

I have had my tank for about 8 months or so but il consider myself a beginner. I have a 100gal tank that i had community fish in. I have transfered them into a smaller (20 gal) tank and i just put in 1 tiger oscar in the 100 gal. I also put in a texas cichlid but he died (ich, which i am treating the tank for) so its now just the oscar. He (oscar) does not seem to be eating. I have tried floating cichlid pelets, flakes and i have 2 small feeder goldfish in there for him also. The oscar has been in the tank for 5 days. When there was both fish one of them ate a goldfish. So im not sure if the oscar ate it and he is not hungry. What worries me is that i read oscar's will eat 24/7 and mine doesnt seem to be eating at all. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

did you test your water at all??? also if one fish died of ich, he could be suffering from it to... are you treating the main tank???


----------



## big fish (Feb 11, 2005)

i am treating the tank. i just feed him some cichlid pellets and he is eating them all up. maybe he just needed some time to get use to the tank. how many pellets should i give him and how many times a day. thanks.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

I was taking care of my friends oscars and my brother's pakus this christmas and I found even fish that are used to moving will not eat for up to a week after they are in a settled area. But I feed the Oscars about 2 scoops(I got an old coffee scoop) 1 time a day, so I suggest feeding it about 1/2 a scoop.

I just have to say that the Oscar is amazing and it looks big already for only having it for 5 days.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

scoop of what, flakes? thats alot of flakes! I never fed my oscar that much.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

[schild=9 fontcolor=FFFF00 shadowcolor=00008B shieldshadow=1]NO[/schild] Of pellets. As far as I know you should not give flakes to Oscars except for fry.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

VAriety is best, flakes are fine.


----------



## Jason_S (Feb 18, 2005)

an oscar larger than 1" has no need for flakes. it will take a lot of flakes to fill the oscar up (assuming the oscar even eats them....there's a good chance flakes would just be ignored) and chances are most of the flakes will be sucked into the filter anyway. oscars do best on pellets, worms, crickets, live fish (if you breed them yourself or know they are disease free--preferably no goldfish), frozen or freeze dried krill, brine shrimp, bloodworms etc.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah even my other brother's tiny chiclids are on pellets. And I myslef are introducing pellets to my gourami


----------

